# Waddling Chicken



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Have a little barneveler. She is now about 6 months old. She has always been the "runt" of the 6 I bought this spring. She doesn't walk like the rest of the chickens she waddles like a duck. Is she ok? I think it is really cute. But I worry about her. Any clue why she does this her legs seem to work the right way.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Perhaps she had splayed legs as a chick and was not treated.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am not sure what that is or how I should have treated her.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going to _assume_ that you hatched her, correct? So perhaps she did not have splay leg, it was simply a guess based on your post. I have never seen an adult bird that had splay leg as a chick as I have always corrected it. However, since I brought it up let me at least explain it. Every once in awhile a chick will hatch and it doesn't seem to get it's feet under it-they splay out. It can be corrected, if caught early, (day 1-3 after hatch) by hobbling the chicks legs together for a few days. It is very simple to treat and usually produces favorable results. I believe there is a youtube video on the procedure. Some people say the cause is a slippery surface, but I have seen it occur in just one chick in the batch, and all were hatched on a screen bottom in the incubator. I have successfully treated chickens-silkies, bantam and large foul as well as a Cortunix quail hatched by a friend. It's one of the most rewarding "fixes" in the chicken world as it is not harmful...no blood or drugs, not contagious....and works really quickly!

Hope I helped.... ~Kimberly


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you. No I didn't hatch her but she was less thank 1 week old when I got her. I guess there is nothing I can do now. Thanks for your help.


----------

